# Server-Status



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre ja zu den Leuten die GOA für einen Gemüse-Laden halten und immer wieder durch eben deren Verhalten bestätigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktueller Ist-Zustand:
Die Server sind down, Informationen gibt es keine und (zumindest bei mir) Produziert das Programm 3min nach dem Start einen "patcher-goa.prod.sig"-Fehler. Soweit so schlecht.

Allerdings glaube ich wir können uns selber helfen. Vom Grund her muss es doch möglich sein die Server "per Hand" anzupingen und diese Information kundenfreundlich zu verwerten.

Meine Fragen:

1) Hat schon irgend ein Bastler die Server-Realm-Adressen anhand derer man den Status erkennen kann ?
2) Hat schon jemand geeigenete php/html Codes die man in eigene Websites (auch bei Buffed.de) einbauen könnte um die fehlende Informations-Politik von GOA selber zu leisten ?
3) Wenn 2x nein - gibt es hier im Forum fähige Coder die eine derartige Eigenleistung erbringen und sie der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen könnten ?
4) Wenn 3x nein ... na gut dann gebe ich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also um es ganz klar zu sagen - *das Spiel ist Klasse* aber das was GOA da an Informationspolitik abliefert .... weniger ...

Luna


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre zwar Programmierer, aber ich machs nich...
GOA wird sich darum wohl noch kümmern. Siehe: http://realmwar.warhammeronline.com/realmw...erverStatus.war
Davon wird es bestimmt in naher Zukunft ein EU Equivalent geben.


----------



## Waldemator (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Ich wäre zwar Programmierer, aber ich machs nich...
> GOA wird sich darum wohl noch kümmern. Siehe: http://realmwar.warhammeronline.com/realmw...erverStatus.war
> Davon wird es bestimmt in naher Zukunft ein EU Equivalent geben.



!


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich auch erfahren was genau das bringen soll, die Server anzupingen um nachzusehen ob sie live sind, wenn der Patchserver down ist wirst du schlicht und ergreifend nicht connecten können, da der Login über den Patcher läuft XD

Somit hast du die von dir geforderte Testmöglichkeit bereits mit dem Patcher und WAR selbst: WAR starten, tut sich was, Patchserver da, die Server die Online sind werden dir dann im Spiel angezeigt.

Geht nix...Patchserver down, Login nciht möglich, Überlegung ob die Server selbst vielleicht da sind unnötig *g*


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Darf ich auch erfahren was genau das bringen soll, die Server anzupingen um nachzusehen ob sie live sind, wenn der Patchserver down ist wirst du schlicht und ergreifend nicht connecten können, da der Login über den Patcher läuft XD
> 
> Somit hast du die von dir geforderte Testmöglichkeit bereits mit dem Patcher und WAR selbst: WAR starten, tut sich was, Patchserver da, die Server die Online sind werden dir dann im Spiel angezeigt.
> 
> Geht nix...Patchserver down, Login nciht möglich, Überlegung ob die Server selbst vielleicht da sind unnötig *g*





das spiel startet nicht und es gibt auch keine info auf der warhammer online seite


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> das spiel startet nicht und es gibt auch keine info auf der warhammer online seite


Die S-Bahn kommt nicht und es gibt auch keine Infos von der Bahn :/


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Die S-Bahn kommt nicht und es gibt auch keine Infos von der Bahn :/


wollte ja nur wissen ob einer was weis


----------



## Sat.Perenolde (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Die S-Bahn kommt nicht und es gibt auch keine Infos von der Bahn :/


Skandal!
Wo fährt gleich nochmal der Bus ab?


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

Aso, war ne Frage. Habs Fragezeichen übersehen, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann hier aber auch gerade nich testen ob es bei mir gehen würde.


----------



## Waldemator (2. Oktober 2008)

Sat.Perenolde schrieb:


> Skandal!
> Wo fährt gleich nochmal der Bus ab?


Am besten mit dem Taxi zum Busbahnhof bringen lassen!!!


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Sat.Perenolde schrieb:


> Skandal!
> Wo fährt gleich nochmal der Bus ab?


Hier fährt kein Bus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es nochmal zu erklären ... es geht um Kundeninformation und Kundenorientierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das der Patcher erst nach 3min mit einer "fehlerhaften" Fehlermeldung kommt ist ja wohl auf keinen Fall optimal 

Luna


----------



## ÆbämÆ (2. Oktober 2008)

ja es sollte den error aber früher geben.. oder zumindestens was sehen... dachte schon War ist im eimer und wollte neuinstallieren :/


----------



## Ellrock (2. Oktober 2008)

Heute ist ist Patchtag. Patch wurde auf den 02.10. also heute verschoben


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

schon mal auf die idee gekommen das die selber noch ned richtig wissen könnten was sie da fürn Problem haben ?
Ist ja nun ned wie bei nem topf milch auf dem herd das man da auf anhieb sieht warums in der küche so doll stinkt. ^^


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Aso, war ne Frage. Habs Fragezeichen übersehen, sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war eine frage,leider wird aber hier rumgealbert.


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> schon mal auf die idee gekommen das die selber noch ned richtig wissen könnten was sie da fürn Problem haben ?
> Ist ja nun ned wie bei nem topf milch auf dem herd das man da auf anhieb sieht warums in der küche so doll stinkt. ^^



zumindest hätten sie melden können ,dass es probleme beim einloggen gibt.


----------



## Waldemator (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Hier fährt kein Bus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also echt ihr Freaks,, geht euch doch mal die Zähne putzen oder das Zimmer aufräumen oder sowas... Oder Einkaufen, morgen ist Feiertag.... ihr werdet wohl 2 Stunden ohne WAR überleben!!!


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Das der Patcher erst nach 3min mit einer "fehlerhaften" Fehlermeldung kommt ist ja wohl auf keinen Fall optimal


Kenn ich von andren Updatern auch nich anders? Die warten auf nen Ping Timeout und geben dann erst die Fehlermeldung. Firefox versucht auch gerne mal ne Seite eine Minute lang zu laden, bis er endlich zugibt "Diese Seite ist nich erreichbar".
Bei sowas muss man immer nen Kompromiss eingehen. Lass ich ihn länger versuchen zu connecten oder hau ich ihm gleich nen Timeout (der evtl. dann gar nich nötig gewesen wäre) vor die Nase?


----------



## Jehova (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich Luna nur anschliessen. Das Spiel ist gut, aber mir ist unbegreiflich, warum von offizieller Seite eine derart unprofessionelle Informationspolitik betrieben wird. 
Schon in der open beta kamen aus dem Hause GOA nur Jubelparolen während das gros der Spieler mit der Registrierung zu kämpfen hatte.
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die mehrere hundertausend Kunden kurz über einen solchen patch zu informieren - aber das ist offensichtlich zu viel verlangt. 

Ausgesprochen Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS: Bitte erspart mir Kommentare und Links, aus denen hervorgeht, das auf irgendeiner page xy schon seit 10 Jahren auf den heutigen Serverstatus hingewiesen wird


----------



## Anikin (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab war schon neuinstalliert und da wusste ich noch nicht das die patchserver offline sind und neuinstallation hat auch nix gebracht.Kann mir vielleicht jmd ob er infos hat wann die server wieder online gehen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Ich wäre zwar Programmierer, aber ich machs nich...
> GOA wird sich darum wohl noch kümmern. Siehe: http://realmwar.warhammeronline.com/realmw...erverStatus.war
> Davon wird es bestimmt in naher Zukunft ein EU Equivalent geben.


Fragt sich nur wann 2009, 2010, 2011 .....

*Wo sind die Seiten für den Kriegsverlauf?*
Die Seiten zum Kriegsverlauf werden bis zum 29. September online gehen – schaut regelmäßig in den News vorbei, um Informationen dazu zu erhalten.


----------



## mephisto90 (2. Oktober 2008)

ÆbämÆ schrieb:


> ja es sollte den error aber früher geben.. oder zumindestens was sehen... dachte schon War ist im eimer und wollte neuinstallieren :/



/singed


----------



## Sat.Perenolde (2. Oktober 2008)

Anikin schrieb:


> Ich hab war schon neuinstalliert und da wusste ich noch nicht das die patchserver offline sind und neuinstallation hat auch nix gebracht.Kann mir vielleicht jmd ob er infos hat wann die server wieder online gehen.


When it's done.


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Die warten auf nen Ping Timeout und geben dann erst die Fehlermeldung. ...


Aber der Gemüseladen weiß doch daß sie patchen.

Patcher starten lassen und eine Meldung reinschreiben "huhu liebe Kunden hier ist Euer Überraschungspatch, Server gehen wieder um 13 Uhr" ... das wäre Information. Alles andere ist Pfusch !

Luna


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Anikin schrieb:


> Ich hab war schon neuinstalliert und da wusste ich noch nicht das die patchserver offline sind und neuinstallation hat auch nix gebracht.Kann mir vielleicht jmd ob er infos hat wann die server wieder online gehen.


das sollte auf der warhammer online seite stehen,aber die sind zu doof um das zu melden


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> mimimi ?


Ist "mimimi" nicht die Reaktion der 20jährigen Hauptschüler wenn sie von einem 8jährigen verbal ausgenockt worden sind ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Aber der Gemüseladen weiß doch daß sie patchen.


Vielleicht fehlt ihnen einfach das Obst?


----------



## Fastkiller (2. Oktober 2008)

is echt interessant wie viele leute um die zeit schon auf Mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

entspannt euch . alles wird gut . nur eine frage der zeit ^^ !


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> [...]
> Das der Patcher erst nach 3min mit einer "fehlerhaften" Fehlermeldung kommt ist ja wohl auf keinen Fall optimal
> Luna


Wenn es dir darum geht, nicht immer 3 Minuten warten zu müssen, bis dir der Patcher eine Nase zeigt, öffne einfach die Kommandozeile (Start-Button -> Ausführen -> cmd) und gib dort 
	
	



```
ping -t patcher.war-europe.com
```
 ein.
Sobald du anstatt "Zeitüberschreitung..." etwas von "Antwort von..." lesen kannst ist der Patchserver als solches wieder zu erreichen. Die entsprechende Software auf dem Teil sollte nur kurze später auch aus dem WInterschlaf erwachen.

HTH
-,Rolle


----------



## davnakh (2. Oktober 2008)

das kann nicht deren ernst sein. ich bin seit 1 stunde auf der fehlersuche. hab alles neu installiert - nichts geht. wie kann das sein, dass auf der offiziellen seite keine nachricht erscheint. wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätt ich mir das alles sparen können. also echt *kopf schüttel*


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Aber der Gemüseladen weiß doch daß sie patchen.
> 
> Patcher starten lassen und eine Meldung reinschreiben "huhu liebe Kunden hier ist Euer Überraschungspatch, Server gehen wieder um 13 Uhr" ... das wäre Information. Alles andere ist Pfusch !
> 
> Luna


woher weisst du das GOA heut den nächsten patch aufspieln will? die news auf buffet bezieht sich auf US server.


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

davnakh schrieb:


> das kann nicht deren ernst sein. ich bin seit 1 stunde auf der fehlersuche. hab alles neu installiert - nichts geht. wie kann das sein, dass auf der offiziellen seite keine nachricht erscheint. wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätt ich mir das alles sparen können. also echt *kopf schüttel*


Ich frag mich eher, warum man wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gleich alles neu installiert.
"Ups... da stimmt wohl was an meinem Windows nich. Liegt das an mir? Liegts an Windows? Egal... ich formatier mal"


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Fastkiller schrieb:


> is echt interessant wie viele leute um die zeit schon auf Mi mi mi mi mi mi mi mi unterwegs sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe keine lust mir zeit zu stehlen mit dem warten auf wenigstens ne nachricht von denen.


----------



## Caylee (2. Oktober 2008)

moin,


es wird gerade patch 1.01 aufgespielt.

http://www.mystics.de/externalurl/?url=htt....war%3Fid%3D338


----------



## Farodien (2. Oktober 2008)

Solange sie Patchen werde ich mich mal auf dem Weg zum Großeinkauf machen, morgen ist ja Feiertag, für alle die es nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

- schrieb:


> ```
> ping -t patcher.war-europe.com
> ```
> ein.


Danke für den ping code ... der funktioniert aber nicht weil bei mir als Reaktion die meldung "invalid timeout" kommt".

Was will er denn für "-t" als weiteren Parameter ?

Luna


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Caylee schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> es wird gerade patch 1.01 aufgespielt.
> ...



und was heist das nun wegen dem einloggen ?


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Danke für den ping code ... der funktioniert aber nicht weil bei mir als Reaktion die meldung "invalid timeout" kommt".
> 
> Was will er denn für "-t" als weiteren Parameter ?
> 
> Luna


Gib mal nur ping ein und du siehst alle möglichen Parameter mit Erklärung


----------



## Teran Fethril (2. Oktober 2008)

Mist, und ich installiere gerade auf meinem Spielcomputer Windows neu, weil ich dachte das Spiel wird auf der internen Firewall durch einen Windowsfehler einfach nicht mehr freigegeben. Aber das die Patchserver down sind, dass konnte ja keiner ahnen.

Naja nur noch 30min sagt der Setup Bildschirm.

Dreck,

Gruß, Teran Fethril


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> und was heist das nun wegen dem einloggen ?



Ich würd ma sagen, warten bis Patch drauf ist, der Loginserver online geht, und du den Patch saugen kannst... ? ;P


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Ich gehöre ja zu den Leuten die GOA für einen Gemüse-Laden halten und immer wieder durch eben deren Verhalten bestätigt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Goas Informationspolitik war noch nie die beste... aber was können die dafür, wenn der WEG zu ihnen nicht funktioniert?
Da muss nichtmal der Patchserver down sein.... Wenn der nicht erreichbar ist.. isser nicht erreichbar...
Beweis:
tracert patcher.war-europe.com
Routenverfolgung zu patcher.war-europe.com [80.12.101.250]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
...
  4    54 ms    52 ms    52 ms  f-eb7.F.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.16.182]
  5    53 ms    54 ms    56 ms  62.156.138.250
  6    60 ms    53 ms    54 ms  ge-0-2-0-0.fftcr4.Frankfurt.opentransit.net [193.251.242.233]
  7     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  8     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Teran schrieb:


> Mist, und ich installiere gerade auf meinem Spielcomputer Windows neu, weil ich dachte das Spiel wird auf der internen Firewall durch einen Windowsfehler einfach nicht mehr freigegeben. Aber das die Patchserver down sind, dass konnte ja keiner ahnen.
> 
> Naja nur noch 30min sagt der Setup Bildschirm.
> 
> ...


und alles nur weil die keine infos in ihre news setzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Gib mal nur ping ein und du siehst alle möglichen Parameter mit Erklärung


Leider nein - ich bekomme nur einen Hinweis daß -t einen weiteren Parameter will aber nicht welchen. Ziffern mag er an der Stelle scheinbar nicht.

Luna


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich würd ma sagen, warten bis Patch drauf ist, der Loginserver online geht, und du den Patch saugen kannst... ? ;P


und wie seh ich das,dass der patch fertig ist ?
ausserdem ist der kristall rot auf meiner kontoseite und das feld für abonnement ist grau und nicht anwählbar , also wie soll man da ein abo einrichten ?


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

die leute die hier meinen flamen zu müssen weil die ganzen suchtis halb am sterben sind nur weil war mal nicht geht haben zwar recht, aber das ist hier nicht thema sondern dass die server nicht gehn und die verantwortlichen, wie es btw bei dieser firma schon immer war, einfach noch schlafen! desshalb starten patches oder server updates nicht wie bei der konkurenz um 3 uhr morgens sondern halt erst um 10 uhr damit die lieben mitarbeiter von mythic/goa wenigstens noch ausschlafen können! es wäre wahrscheinlich ein aufwandt von 12 sek (geschätzt) um auf der seite zu posten: "sry jungs wir haben ein problem, wir melden uns ..." und obwohl ich dieses spiel liebe, zeigt es einfach den mangelnden respekt vor den leuten die ihr spiel für knappe 50€ +- erstanden haben. und das finde ich traurig, bzw. da liegt blizzard einfach um längen vorn, auch wenn ich Wow nicht mag. 
aber das wird auch mit ein grund sein warum war nicht so erfolgreich sein wird wie es WOW ist, denn die kundenbetreuung ist ist für die kundenbindung nahezu so wichtig wie der spielinhalt und über kurz oder lang wird das Mythic/goa wie schon bei daoc zu spüren bekommen. man hätte gehoft, mit einem starken partner im rücken wie EA sollte das kein thema sein, naja falsch gedacht.

naja der "mimimi" thread gehört hier wohl nicht hin, aber bevor noch 78 leute fragen warum ihr spiel nicht geht schreib ich lieber sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 
mazipan


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Leider nein - ich bekomme nur einen Hinweis daß -t einen weiteren Parameter will aber nicht welchen. Ziffern mag er an der Stelle scheinbar nicht.
> 
> Luna


-t braucht aber keine Zahl oder sonst was:
[codebox]H:\>ping

Syntax: ping [-t] [-a] [-n Anzahl] [-l Größe] [-f] [-i Gültigkeitsdauer]
             [-v Diensttyp] [-r Anzahl] [-s Anzahl] [[-j Hostliste] |
             [-k Hostliste]] [-w Zeitlimit] Zielname

Optionen:
    -t             Sendet fortlaufend Ping-Signale zum angegebenen Host.
                   Geben Sie STRG-UNTRBR ein, um die Statistik anzuzeigen.
                   Geben Sie STRG-C ein, um den Vorgang abzubrechen.
    -a             Löst Adressen in Hostnamen auf.
    -n n Anzahl    Anzahl zu sendender Echoanforderungen
    -l Länge       Pufferlänge senden
    -f             Setzt Flag für "Don't Fragment".
    -i TTL         Gültigkeitsdauer (Time To Live)
    -v TOS         Diensttyp (Type Of Service)
    -r Anzahl      Route für Anzahl der Abschnitte aufzeichnen
    -s Anzahl      Zeiteintrag für Anzahl Abschnitte
    -j Hostliste   "Loose Source Route" gemäß Hostliste
    -k Hostliste   "Strict Source Route" gemäß Hostliste
    -w Zeitlimit   Zeitlimit in Millisekunden für eine Rückmeldung[/codebox]


----------



## Telokat (2. Oktober 2008)

Sobald du dich wieder anmelden kannst, ist der Patch fertig ^^


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Leider nein - ich bekomme nur einen Hinweis daß -t einen weiteren Parameter will aber nicht welchen. Ziffern mag er an der Stelle scheinbar nicht.
> 
> Luna


>ping -t patcher.war-europe.com

oder 

>tracert patcher.war-europe.com


----------



## Gihmp (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Ist "mimimi" nicht die Reaktion der 20jährigen Hauptschüler wenn sie von einem 8jährigen verbal ausgenockt worden sind ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht unbedingt bei solchen Threads ist "mimimi" einfach nur die am besten passende Antwort.

Nicht viel geschrieben aber jeder weis was gemeint ist.
Ich könnte mich natürlich auch hinsetzen und einen  50 zeiligen whine Post erstellen
wie böse GOA doch ist nur was bringt das ? 

Ich warte nur auf den ersten nerd der nen Vergleich mit Blizzard bringt den die sind 
definitiv wesentlich schlimmer als GOA.

Ich erinner nur mal an den Release von WAR wo man über jeden schritt informiert wurde.


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> tracert patcher.war-europe.com


Was gibt es denn so an alternativ-Befehlen zu tracert ?

Ich bekomme hier die Meldung "-bash: tracetr: command not found" 

Luna


----------



## Ohties (2. Oktober 2008)

fix die jungs...

-TAB-targeting should now more consistently select the nearest enemy in the player's field of view.

-We made many UI fixes including a new "autoloot" feature requested by many players.

jammy

grundsätzliche vergleiche von GOA und gemüseläden halte ich für unangemessen. dann schon eher nen "konsum" oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sat.Perenolde (2. Oktober 2008)

Teran schrieb:


> Mist, und ich installiere gerade auf meinem Spielcomputer Windows neu, weil ich dachte das Spiel wird auf der internen Firewall durch einen Windowsfehler einfach nicht mehr freigegeben. Aber das die Patchserver down sind, dass konnte ja keiner ahnen.
> 
> Naja nur noch 30min sagt der Setup Bildschirm.
> 
> ...



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mazipan schrieb:


> die leute die hier meinen flamen zu müssen weil die ganzen suchtis halb am sterben sind nur weil war mal nicht geht haben zwar recht, aber das ist hier nicht thema sondern dass die server nicht gehn und die verantwortlichen, wie es btw bei dieser firma schon immer war, einfach noch schlafen! desshalb starten patches oder server updates nicht wie bei der konkurenz um 3 uhr morgens sondern halt erst um 10 uhr damit die lieben mitarbeiter von mythic/goa wenigstens noch ausschlafen können! es wäre wahrscheinlich ein aufwandt von 12 sek (geschätzt) um auf der seite zu posten: "sry jungs wir haben ein problem, wir melden uns ..." und obwohl ich dieses spiel liebe, zeigt es einfach den mangelnden respekt vor den leuten die ihr spiel für knappe 50€ +- erstanden haben. und das finde ich traurig, bzw. da liegt blizzard einfach um längen vorn, auch wenn ich Wow nicht mag.
> aber das wird auch mit ein grund sein warum war nicht so erfolgreich sein wird wie es WOW ist, denn die kundenbetreuung ist ist für die kundenbindung nahezu so wichtig wie der spielinhalt und über kurz oder lang wird das Mythic/goa wie schon bei daoc zu spüren bekommen. man hätte gehoft, mit einem starken partner im rücken wie EA sollte das kein thema sein, naja falsch gedacht.
> 
> naja der "mimimi" thread gehört hier wohl nicht hin, aber bevor noch 78 leute fragen warum ihr spiel nicht geht schreib ich lieber sowas
> ...



Hier ein paar Satzzeichen: ........,,,,,,,,,,.........!!!!!!!!
Brauchst nich sparsam damit umgehen, kann Dir noch ein paar von meinen abgeben. Und irgendwas stimmt mit der Shift-Taste nicht.


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn so an alternativ-Befehlen zu tracert ?
> 
> Ich bekomme hier die Meldung "-bash: tracetr: command not found"
> 
> Luna


tracert ... nich tracetr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn so an alternativ-Befehlen zu tracert ?
> 
> Ich bekomme hier die Meldung "-bash: tracetr: command not found"
> 
> Luna


Vielleicht hättest du erwähnen sollen, das du nich mit Windows unterwegs bist?

Edit:
Ups, hast dich wohl nur vertippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Danke für den ping code ... der funktioniert aber nicht weil bei mir als Reaktion die meldung "invalid timeout" kommt".
> Was will er denn für "-t" als weiteren Parameter ?



Deine Fehlermeldung kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen - welches Betriebssystem hast du im EInsatz?. Bei mir (Win XP) gibt -t (ohne Parameter) an, dass die Gegenstelle fortlaufend "angepingt" wird. Das Ganze ohne -t sollte dir aber auch schon helfen. In dem Fall werden nur vier "Pings" gesendet.


----------



## Sat.Perenolde (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Ich bekomme hier die Meldung "-bash: *tracetr*: command not found"
> 
> Luna


Der Befehl heißt tracert.


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> aber das wird auch mit ein grund sein warum war nicht so erfolgreich sein wird wie es WOW ist, denn die kundenbetreuung ist ist für die kundenbindung nahezu so wichtig wie der spielinhalt und über kurz oder lang wird das Mythic/goa wie schon bei daoc zu spüren bekommen. man hätte gehoft, mit einem starken partner im rücken wie EA sollte das kein thema sein, naja falsch gedacht.



wow sieht zwar blass aus neben war, aber wie du richtig erkennst der massstab ist blizzard was die kundenbetreuung angeht.


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn so an alternativ-Befehlen zu tracert ?
> Ich bekomme hier die Meldung "-bash: tracetr: command not found"


Ist mit Linux/Unix unterwegs und sagt das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OK, hier kann geholfen werden
tracert - hier bitte nicht so faul sein und traceroute nehmen, der Rest bleibt wie unter Windows
Bzgl. Ping: Einfach das -t weglassen. Hier rennt ping so lange, bis du ihn mit <strg><c> unterbrichst


----------



## Sad187 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi!
Naja die letzten Wochen war man es gewöhnt das wenigstens der Patch angekündigt wird und wenn dann einfach nix geht kann ich verstehen das einige Leute aus dem Häuschen sind!
Greetz


----------



## Khhaine (2. Oktober 2008)

ach verdammt ich hätte vor dem neuinstallieren mal ins forum schauen sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> tracert ... nich tracetr
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dicke Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt aber den gleichen Fehler - ich sitze hier eben am Apple (ja ich weiß das WaR nicht am Apple läuft, aber ich sitze eben hier am Apple) und deshalb ist der einer oder andere Unix Befehl ein kleines bischen anders.

Luna


----------



## Shadow80 (2. Oktober 2008)

ÆbämÆ schrieb:


> ja es sollte den error aber früher geben.. oder zumindestens was sehen... dachte schon War ist im eimer und wollte neuinstallieren :/



same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Glück erstmal (wie immer) ins Buffed-Forum geschaut *gg*


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

1. schreibt man "dir" schon seit 2 jahren (etwa) nicht mehr groß. 2. habe ich das auf meinem blackberry getippt und möchte mich für die unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Sad187 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Naja die letzten Wochen war man es gewöhnt das wenigstens der Patch angekündigt wird und wenn dann einfach nix geht kann ich verstehen das einige Leute aus dem Häuschen sind!
> Greetz


steht ja noch nicht mal wann patchtag ist und von wann bis wann


----------



## SireS (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> die leute die hier meinen flamen zu müssen weil die ganzen suchtis halb am sterben sind nur weil war mal nicht geht haben zwar recht, aber das ist hier nicht thema sondern dass die server nicht gehn und die verantwortlichen, wie es btw bei dieser firma schon immer war, einfach noch schlafen! desshalb starten patches oder server updates nicht wie bei der konkurenz um 3 uhr morgens sondern halt erst um 10 uhr damit die lieben mitarbeiter von mythic/goa wenigstens noch ausschlafen können! es wäre wahrscheinlich ein aufwandt von 12 sek (geschätzt) um auf der seite zu posten: "sry jungs wir haben ein problem, wir melden uns ..." und obwohl ich dieses spiel liebe, zeigt es einfach den mangelnden respekt vor den leuten die ihr spiel für knappe 50€ +- erstanden haben. und das finde ich traurig, bzw. da liegt blizzard einfach um längen vorn, auch wenn ich Wow nicht mag.
> aber das wird auch mit ein grund sein warum war nicht so erfolgreich sein wird wie es WOW ist, denn die kundenbetreuung ist ist für die kundenbindung nahezu so wichtig wie der spielinhalt und über kurz oder lang wird das Mythic/goa wie schon bei daoc zu spüren bekommen. man hätte gehoft, mit einem starken partner im rücken wie EA sollte das kein thema sein, naja falsch gedacht.
> 
> naja der "mimimi" thread gehört hier wohl nicht hin, aber bevor noch 78 leute fragen warum ihr spiel nicht geht schreib ich lieber sowas
> ...



Kann ich 100%ig unterschreiben. Der Kunde will ernstgenommen werden, GOA scheint da noch lernbedarf zu haben. Hoffentlich geht der Schuss nicht nach hinten los....


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Dicke Finger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falls im allgemeinen Getümmel untergegangen -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1045420


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Dicke Finger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann versuch mal traceroute ich glaub so heist das unter unix... sitz hier gerade NICHT am meinem Arbeitsplatz sondern noch zu hause am XP PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> mimimi ?






Gihmp schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt bei solchen Threads ist "mimimi" einfach nur die am besten passende Antwort.
> 
> Nicht viel geschrieben aber jeder weis was gemeint ist.
> Ich könnte mich natürlich auch hinsetzen und einen  50 zeiligen whine Post erstellen
> ...



das mimimi war schon ganz ok weil es deinem geistigen horizont entspricht.

server sind weg ?
null info von goa?
leute üben berechtigte kritik daran ?
was für flaschen, also schnell erst mal mimimi schreiben.


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

- schrieb:


> Ist mit Linux/Unix unterwegs und sagt das nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OSX OSX OSX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



traceroute hat geholfen 

Jetzt bin ich genauso schlau wie die Windows User

Luna


----------



## Sharymir (2. Oktober 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> mimimi ?




Kleinkinder wie DU sollten ein für alle mal aus den Foren gebannt werden.Übrigens Dein Avatar oben hab ich mal reported...mag sein das Du das Witzig findest....für mich ist es geschmackslos und Kleingeistig.

Erspar mir bitte ein Comment deinerseits...ich les es eh nicht!




Zum Topic...wenn ich den WAR Button doppeltklicke passiert null!Und ja die Info und Kundenpolitik die GOA betreibt ist extrem mies.Das sind Dinge die sich Blizz so nicht geleistet hat.Da wurde/wird zumindest der Kunde informiert wenn was nicht geht...ebenso wie bei HdRO.




Mfg


----------



## Sad187 (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> die leute die hier meinen flamen zu müssen weil die ganzen suchtis halb am sterben sind nur weil war mal nicht geht haben zwar recht, aber das ist hier nicht thema sondern dass die server nicht gehn und die verantwortlichen, wie es btw bei dieser firma schon immer war, einfach noch schlafen! desshalb starten patches oder server updates nicht wie bei der konkurenz um 3 uhr morgens sondern halt erst um 10 uhr damit die lieben mitarbeiter von mythic/goa wenigstens noch ausschlafen können! es wäre wahrscheinlich ein aufwandt von 12 sek (geschätzt) um auf der seite zu posten: "sry jungs wir haben ein problem, wir melden uns ..." und obwohl ich dieses spiel liebe, zeigt es einfach den mangelnden respekt vor den leuten die ihr spiel für knappe 50€ +- erstanden haben. und das finde ich traurig, bzw. da liegt blizzard einfach um längen vorn, auch wenn ich Wow nicht mag.
> aber das wird auch mit ein grund sein warum war nicht so erfolgreich sein wird wie es WOW ist, denn die kundenbetreuung ist ist für die kundenbindung nahezu so wichtig wie der spielinhalt und über kurz oder lang wird das Mythic/goa wie schon bei daoc zu spüren bekommen. man hätte gehoft, mit einem starken partner im rücken wie EA sollte das kein thema sein, naja falsch gedacht.
> 
> naja der "mimimi" thread gehört hier wohl nicht hin, aber bevor noch 78 leute fragen warum ihr spiel nicht geht schreib ich lieber sowas
> ...



Du darfst ned vergessen das das Blizzard Team in 5 Jahren gewachsen ist und das Goa Support Team noch im entstehen ist!
Wenn WAR mal die Kunden wie WoW hat und dementsprechend Umsatz generiert dann wird das Support Team auch größer!
Bis dahin muss man sich wohl mit nem Support Team das eine Stunde hinter uns in der Zeitzone liegt und vermutlich zu normalen Bürozeiten arbeitet also ab 09.00 Uhr abfinden!


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Zum Topic...wenn ich den WAR Button doppeltklicke passiert null!Und ja die Info und Kundenpolitik die GOA betreibt ist extrem mies.Das sind Dinge die sich Blizz so nicht geleistet hat.Da wurde/wird zumindest der Kunde informiert wenn was nicht geht...ebenso wie bei HdRO.


*Schmunzel*
Du bist sicher das du von Anfang an WoW gespielt hast?


----------



## Forticia (2. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> steht ja noch nicht mal wann patchtag ist und von wann bis wann



In der zwischenzeit muß man leider sagen was erwartest du von Mystik auch anderes . Sie haben ja nicht mal ein Eignes Forum . Außerdem ist es zur zeit ja noch Kostenlos  da müssen sie schauen das sie die Server möglichst oft offline Stellen . So gewinnt bzw. behält man Kunden herzlichen Glückwunsch .
Bugs die seid 2 Monaten bestehen wurden bis heute nicht gefixt obwohl sie das GAmeplay bei einzlene klassen wie den Schatti massiv beeinflußen .


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> Bugs die seid 2 Monaten bestehen wurden bis heute nicht gefixt obwohl sie das GAmeplay bei einzlene klassen wie den Schatti massiv beeinflußen .


Und was wäre das genau?


----------



## gagaimkopf (2. Oktober 2008)

Also wer keine größeren Probleme im Leben hat als das WAR um 10 Vormittags nicht läuft tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normalerweise arbeitet man um die Zeit oder sitzt in der Schule.
Und falls man Urlaub hat verbringt man den eigentlich mit den MENSCHEN (achtung: keine Rasse aus einem MMO) die einem wichtig sind.
Aber naja jeder soll sein Leben so leben wie ers will....

greetz gaga


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

Sad187 schrieb:


> Du darfst ned vergessen das das Blizzard Team in 5 Jahren gewachsen ist und das Goa Support Team noch im entstehen ist!
> Wenn WAR mal die Kunden wie WoW hat und dementsprechend Umsatz generiert dann wird das Support Team auch größer!
> Bis dahin muss man sich wohl mit nem Support Team das eine Stunde hinter uns in der Zeitzone liegt und vermutlich zu normalen Bürozeiten arbeitet also ab 09.00 Uhr abfinden!


ich fürchte ich kann dir nicht zustimmen.
mit so miesem support muss man sich nicht abfinden. man schliesst dann kein abo oder kündigt es falls man schon eins hat.


----------



## jum (2. Oktober 2008)

Das sind doch mal geile Sachen die da gepatcht werden. Ultrawichtige wie ich finde. 

Nicht verzargen, das wird schon. Auch Blizz hat einiges an Zeit gebraucht, bis sie die Inofpolitik auf den jetzigen Stand hatten. Am Anfang von WoW musste man  auch öfters mal ins blaue raten warum es am Tag X nicht ging. 

Gebt den Verantwortlichen Zeit, das wird. Ich kann es nur wiederholen. Was da heute gepatcht wird ist geniall. Das wird das Gameplay erheblich anheben. Bin nach 14 Tagen eh voll auf dem Game hängen geblieben und kann WoW nun endlich im Regal verstauben lassen. Mit AoC hat es ja leider net geklappt gehabt bei mir.


ICh finds geil und weiter so Myth

Cheers jum

Edit: und alle die hier rum heulen wegen dem Service. Sobald es wieder geht habt ihr euch eh wieder beruhigt und habt verziehen. Mit dem Service bekommen die das auch noch hin. Wenn man sich mal die Community von WoW anguckt wenn da Patchtage sind....... Die drehen dann immer alle voll ab und fluchen nur rum. Heute auch noch. Und wenn se fertig sind mit dem patchen sind alle wieder seelig. 

Ok da bekommt man wenigstens ne Info. Aber das war am Anfang bei WoW auch nicht so gut von Blizz der support. Also bleibt cool und stay tuned


----------



## Waldemator (2. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also wer keine größeren Probleme im Leben hat als das WAR um 10 Vormittags nicht läuft tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



TRUE!!!


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

das war bei daoc doch nicht anders. da haben sie uach zu den unmöglichsten zeiten gepatcht und das mit den bürozeiten halte ich für relativen quark. meinst vor 9 uhr sperrt denen niemand auf? straßenarbeiter mähen die bäume auf der autobahn nachts, putzfrauen säubern die S-bahnen nachts und die einkaufszentren renovieren ihre läden auch sonntags. also warum sollte mythic/goa dann erst um 9 anfangen dürfen Oo


----------



## Sharymir (2. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> *Schmunzel*
> Du bist sicher das du von Anfang an WoW gespielt hast?




Nein,natürlich nicht.Release in Deutschland war am 11.02.05.....ich hab am 12.10.04 nen Betakey für die US closed bekommen und da angefangen zu zocken!


Ich hab nicht behauptet das Blizz keine Probs hatte...zumindest aber stand was in deren Foren wieso und weshalb...oder eben im Patcher.Da GOA kein Forum hat! kann da auch nichts stehen...aber eine Info beim starten des Clients sollte wohl drinne sein,oder?



Mfg


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> das war bei daoc doch nicht anders. da haben sie uach zu den unmöglichsten zeiten gepatcht und das mit den bürozeiten halte ich für relativen quark. meinst vor 9 uhr sperrt denen niemand auf? straßenarbeiter mähen die bäume auf der autobahn nachts, putzfrauen säubern die S-bahnen nachts und die einkaufszentren renovieren ihre läden auch sonntags. also warum sollte mythic/goa dann erst um 9 anfangen dürfen Oo


Und welche Konkurzenz patcht um 3 Uhr in der Nacht? WoW patcht auch am Vormittag.
Das Argument über die Zeitverschiebung hast du im übrigen auch einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> das war bei daoc doch nicht anders. da haben sie uach zu den unmöglichsten zeiten gepatcht und das mit den bürozeiten halte ich für relativen quark. meinst vor 9 uhr sperrt denen niemand auf? straßenarbeiter mähen die bäume auf der autobahn nachts, putzfrauen säubern die S-bahnen nachts und die einkaufszentren renovieren ihre läden auch sonntags. also warum sollte mythic/goa dann erst um 9 anfangen dürfen Oo



nach meiner erfahrung ist der support bei mythic top. genau aus dem grund haben ja bei daoc viele auf us-servern gespielt.
wie der support bei goa ist sehen wir ja gerade ...


----------



## Gwizdo (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Und welche Konkurzenz patcht um 3 Uhr in der Nacht? WoW patcht auch am Vormittag.
> Das Argument über die Zeitverschiebung hast du im übrigen auch einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen.



naja
also ich kann mich dran erinnern das wow zw 3 und 5 nachts den patch gestartet hat

aber es geht ja nicht um wow

es nervt einfach die fehlende information von seiten goa


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also wer keine größeren Probleme im Leben hat als das WAR um 10 Vormittags nicht läuft tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zum glück haben wir keine anderen probleme , zum glück !


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also wer keine größeren Probleme im Leben hat als das WAR um 10 Vormittags nicht läuft tut mir leid ...


Genau der Kunde ist schuld !

Warum verlangt er auch Informationen damit er sich orientieren kann ?

Braucht er nicht, falsche "patch fehler" -Fehler sind doch normal, war doch schon immer so und wer Informationen will der soll doch auswandern ...

*brechen* *übergeben*

Und dann wundern sich die Leute wenn sie doppelt solange beim Einkaufen an der Kasse stehen wie in anderen Ländern ... die Servicewüste ist doch selber verschuldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## Kelrath (2. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> zum glück haben wir keine anderen probleme , zum glück !




also meine arbeit fängt erst in ner stunde an...geht dafür aber auch bis in die ancht hinnein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Genau der Kunde ist schuld !
> 
> Warum verlangt er auch Informationen damit er sich orientieren kann ?
> 
> ...


ja ich muss warten bis ich mein geld loswerden kann in deutsche supermärkten, die tun so als würden sie eine wohltat vergeben


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Kelrath schrieb:


> also meine arbeit fängt erst in ner stunde an...geht dafür aber auch bis in die ancht hinnein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will nur eins ,spielen und zwar jetzt,kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu verstehen.


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Also wer keine größeren Probleme im Leben hat als das WAR um 10 Vormittags nicht läuft tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



normalerweise ist ein scheisskerl! wenn man zocken will dann weil die von dir beschrieben "normalitäten" nicht relevant sind, weil zB kein bock, oder einfach anders gesagt: warum die leute zocken wollen kann dir egal sein, dies ist keine offizielle seite der katholischen seelsorge sondern ein gamer forum. wenn du deine ethisch-moralischen überzeugungen kund tun willst / werte-normensysteme der spieler anprangern willst, dann mach das doch bitte hier www.katholisch.internetseelsorge.de . und lass die armen zocker flamen wenn ihr spiel ned geht! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roppel (2. Oktober 2008)

Aloahe,

nochmal die Kurzfassung: Es heißt Mythic, nicht Mystik/Mystiks/Mysthik oder dergleichen ^^


Warum Mythic Goa als deutschen Vertreiber gewählt hat liegt wohl an irgendwelchen Verträgen, die angeblich noch aus DAOC-Zeiten stammen. habe ich in irgendeinem Blog gelesen. Einer der Oberen bei Mythic hat die Informationspolitik GOAs auch schon öffentlich angeprangert und versichert, dass Mythic damit nicht einverstanden ist und an einer Lösung sucht. Wann das soweit ist steht offen, sie haben ihre eigenen US-Server zu betreiben und damit genug zu tun.

Momentan kann wohl niemand WAR auf europäischen Servern spielen, wird aber sicher im Laufe der nächsten Stunden geändert.


Also ruhig Blut, nicht neu installieren und abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße

Roppel


----------



## Gwizdo (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> normalerweise ist ein scheisskerl! wenn man zocken will dann weil die von dir beschrieben "normalitäten" nicht relevant sind, weil zB kein bock, oder einfach anders gesagt: warum die leute zocken wollen kann dir egal sein, dies ist keine offizielle seite der katholischen seelsorge sondern ein gamer forum. wenn du deine ethisch-moralischen überzeugungen kund tun willst / werte-normensysteme der spieler anprangern willst, dann mach das doch bitte hier www.katholisch.internetseelsorge.de . und lass die armen zocker flamen wenn ihr spiel ned geht!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




absolut dafür  :-)))))


----------



## gagaimkopf (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab eigentlich gemeint das man seine Zeit besser nutzen könnte.
da das Game ja eh nicht geht is es eigentlich recht sinnfrei hier mittlerweile schon über ne Stunde zu diskutieren wer dann Schuld is und warum und wann sich das endlich ändert ......

Einfach mal wieder an die Arbeit.
Hast du noch nicht?  dann schau mal nach deiner Freundin/deinem Freund.
Is der/die nicht da?   ruf an und frag mal wies geht.
Geht sie net raun?   Pfleg vielleicht mal soziale Kontakte AUSSERHALB eines MMO wie zb. Freunde oder Familie.

Hast du keine Arbeit keine Freundin und keine sozialen Kontakte ausserhalb eines MMO?

--> such dir Hilfe!

mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> normalerweise ist ein scheisskerl! wenn man zocken will dann weil die von dir beschrieben "normalitäten" nicht relevant sind, weil zB kein bock, oder einfach anders gesagt: warum die leute zocken wollen kann dir egal sein, dies ist keine offizielle seite der katholischen seelsorge sondern ein gamer forum. wenn du deine ethisch-moralischen überzeugungen kund tun willst / werte-normensysteme der spieler anprangern willst, dann mach das doch bitte hier www.katholisch.internetseelsorge.de . und lass die armen zocker flamen wenn ihr spiel ned geht!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GENAU
wir sind bei war nicht auf der arbeit, wo, wenn kein material da ist, fröhlich gefeiert wird , hier will man malochen im spiel und net rumgammeln vorm pc


----------



## Grimbahld (2. Oktober 2008)

> Seit heute Nacht gibt es vermehrt Probleme mit den Warhammer-Servern. So sind, nach mehreren Ausfällen der Weltserver, nun auch die Patch- und LogIn-Server nicht mehr zu erreichen. Auf der offiziellen Seite gibt es bisher noch keine Meldung über die Ausfälle. Neben einem Fehler, der ausgibt, dass der Client falsch gepatcht wurde, bricht der Spielstart auch mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:
> 
> Der Patcher konnte die Datei "xyz" nicht aktuallisieren. Überprüfen sie, ob das spiel läuft oder genügend RAM vorhanden ist.
> 
> Wir halten euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden!



Quelle: http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?unid=1286
Stand: 02.Okt.08

Gruß Grimbahld


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

wenn dus genau wissen willst ich hab semesterferien, mit meinen freunden war ich gestern saufen, die haben mind. so nen kopf auf wie ich und in 3 h muss ich 200km zugfahren um meiner mum ihren dsl anschluss einzurichten, anschließend gehts aufs oktoberfest und das obwohl ich lieber meinen scheiss schami nachziehn würde weil mir meine gildenkollegen davonleveln. kurz um ich will zocken und nicht meine freunde sehn, telefonieren und schon garnicht arbeiten. und ja das ist ganz ganz dickes MIMIMI und mitleid wäre supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Grimbahld schrieb:


> Quelle: http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?unid=1286
> Stand: 02.Okt.08
> 
> Gruß Grimbahld



um 10 uhr erst ?


----------



## mcbk (2. Oktober 2008)

Na mal abwarten, vielleicht wird auch zu unserer Überraschung das Spiel bugfreigepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> ...und ja das ist ganz ganz dickes MIMIMI und mitleid wäre supi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooh, armes Tuck-Tuck!

Reicht das an Mitleid?


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> wenn dus genau wissen willst ich hab semesterferien, mit meinen freunden war ich gestern saufen, die haben mind. so nen kopf auf wie ich und in 3 h muss ich 200km zugfahren um meiner mum ihren dsl anschluss einzurichten, anschließend gehts aufs oktoberfest und das obwohl ich lieber meinen scheiss schami nachziehn würde weil mir meine gildenkollegen davonleveln. kurz um ich will zocken und nicht meine freunde sehn, telefonieren und schon garnicht arbeiten. und ja das ist ganz ganz dickes MIMIMI und mitleid wäre supi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deine chaotische lebensführung gehört hier net rein, wirft ein schlechtes licht auf die powergamer nach aussen.


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

naja bissl mehr ... mitleid von einem bei sovielen beiträgen is bissl wenig. ABER hab grad ein wiener würstchen gegessen und ihr ? *lecker*


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Mein TraceRoute bricht schon bei Opentransit (das ist ne France Telecom-Tochter) ab. 

www.opentransit.net ist ebenfalls down.

Eventuell liegt der technische Fehler gar nicht bei GOA sondern deren Erfüllungsgehilfen. (kommt mir ja so bekannt vor, ich sage nur Telia).

Zurechnen lassen muss sich GOA aber weiterhin die lausige Informationspolitik.

Luna


----------



## gagaimkopf (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Mazipan das du 200 km fährst um deinen Mutter den DSL Anschluss einzurichten is sehr löblich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich hab ja auch net gesagt jeder der hier gerade mitschriebt fällt in meine Beschreibung rein.


Nur könnte man halt meiner Meinung nach echt besseres mit der Zeit anfangen als zu diskutieren warum was net geht wenns eh nix ändert >.<

ps: ja net zu viel trinken heut am Oktoberfest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> deine chaotische lebensführung gehört hier net rein, wirft ein schlechtes licht auf die powergamer nach aussen.


 das nennst du chaotisch ? ich wollte mir gestern was für meinen kühlschrank holen, weil der echt leer war, hab jacke und schal angezogen, bin vor die haustür um dann festzustellen dass ich keine hose anhatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Kann es denn sein, dass die GOA Leute gerade keinen administrativen Zugang zur WAR-Europe Seite haben?
Die scheinen ja ein größeres Problem zu haben. Nach 2 Stunden Server Down, womöglich unerwartet, wundert mich eine fehlende NEws doch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Kann es denn sein, dass die GOA Leute gerade keinen administrativen Zugang zur WAR-Europe Seite haben?
> Die scheinen ja ein größeres Problem zu haben. Nach 2 Stunden Server Down, womöglich unerwartet, wundert mich eine fehlende NEws doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass mich raten: das ist dein erstes game in dem du mit goa zu tun hast ? :-)


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> das nennst du chaotisch ? ich wollte mir gestern was für meinen kühlschrank holen, weil der echt leer war, hab jacke und schal angezogen, bin vor die haustür um dann festzustellen dass ich keine hose anhatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha,jetzt verstehe ich auch das chaos bei den finanzmärkten, die manager kommen alle aus dem von dir geschildertem lebensweg.


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Mein TraceRoute bricht schon bei Opentransit (das ist ne France Telecom-Tochter) ab.
> www.opentransit.net ist ebenfalls down.
> Eventuell liegt der technische Fehler gar nicht bei GOA sondern deren Erfüllungsgehilfen. (kommt mir ja so bekannt vor, ich sage nur Telia).
> Zurechnen lassen muss sich GOA aber weiterhin die lausige Informationspolitik.


Ich komme bis in die Niederlande -> opentransit-level3-xe.amsterdam1.level3.net
Level 3 ist eigentlich recht gut mit seiner Informationspolitik


----------



## Merturion (2. Oktober 2008)

tja schade wollte grade ne Runde daddeln.....naja


----------



## GothicX (2. Oktober 2008)

Server Down kann irgendwie nicht sein.

Ich Spiele EU-EN Server und meine Leute aus England usw sind im Spiel.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> lass mich raten: das ist dein erstes game in dem du mit goa zu tun hast ? :-)


Das schon. Ich bekomm aber auch schon seit einem Jahr die GOA Flames mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ICh seh das alles ganz ruhig, unvoreingenommen.
Ich denke nicht, dass GOA böswillig den Usern den Hahn zudreht.
Kann mal ein Österreicher schreiben, ob er den Patcher starten kann? Hab da gerade ein Gerücht gehört ;D


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

GothicX schrieb:


> Server Down kann irgendwie nicht sein.
> 
> Ich Spiele EU-EN Server und meine Leute aus England usw sind im Spiel.



es geht hier um DE


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

GothicX schrieb:


> Server Down kann irgendwie nicht sein.
> 
> Ich Spiele EU-EN Server und meine Leute aus England usw sind im Spiel.


Die gehen ja auch nicht über Frankfurt nach Frankreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deveal (2. Oktober 2008)

Echt fies.
Da hat man frei und steht früh auf um seine arbeitslosen Kollegen einzuholen und dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Argh, ärgerlich.
Hoffe die schreiben wenigstens gleich mal eine Meldung.

lg


----------



## LunaHexe (2. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Die gehen ja auch nicht über Frankfurt nach Frankreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man wen "Weg" nach Frankreich irgendwie manuell beeinflussen ?

Luna


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Sterntaler schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> der Patcher macht im Moment Probleme, das ist aber noch nicht der Patch 1.01. Wenn alles klappt, kommt er heute auf die US-Server und morgen auf die EU-Server.
> 
> ...


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

du meinst doch net allen ernstes dass wir bis morgen warten müssen, das kanns net sein.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Ne, der PAtch kommt morgen, und sie sind sich bewusst, dass es im Moment Probleme gibt.


----------



## Gwizdo (2. Oktober 2008)

bisschen dürftig

seit halb neun geht nix und alles was kommt ist das der patcher im moment pobleme macht

im offiziellen gibts immer noch nichts

auch kein sorry, oder sowas


schade, schade


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ne, der PAtch kommt morgen, und sie sind sich bewusst, dass es im Moment Probleme gibt.


bewusst ?, ach ne dass die ein bewusstsein haben ist ne interessante sache,nur leider kommt das denen erst nach stunden des dahin dämmerns in den sinn.


----------



## Cäsario (2. Oktober 2008)

Gwizdo schrieb:


> absolut dafür  :-)))))


Hab eigentlich gemeint das man seine Zeit besser nutzen könnte.
da das Game ja eh nicht geht is es eigentlich recht sinnfrei hier mittlerweile schon über ne Stunde zu diskutieren wer dann Schuld is und warum und wann sich das endlich ändert ......

Einfach mal wieder an die Arbeit.
Hast du noch nicht? dann schau mal nach deiner Freundin/deinem Freund.
Is der/die nicht da? ruf an und frag mal wies geht.
Geht sie net raun? Pfleg vielleicht mal soziale Kontakte AUSSERHALB eines MMO wie zb. Freunde oder Familie.

Hast du keine Arbeit keine Freundin und keine sozialen Kontakte ausserhalb eines MMO?

--> such dir Hilfe!

mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen





mit der besseren zeitnuzung klappts bei dir wohl auch nicht oder warum sitzt du vorm rechner
und erklärst anderen leuten man kann seine zeit besser nutzen als vorm rechner zu sitzen


ein dreifaches lol.lol.lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Kann mal ein Österreicher schreiben, ob er den Patcher starten kann? Hab da gerade ein Gerücht gehört ;D


Jo kann er ;D [EDIT: also schreiben xD]

Hab das selbe Problem... ca. 3 mins nach dem .exe Click erhalte ich dieselbe Fehlermeldung.
Dachte zuerst, das kommt daher, dass ich meinen Key noch nicht aktiviert habe,
und gestern nicht on war...

Aber egal... sollte eigentlich sowieso arbeiten xD

Muss aber sagen, die Informationspolitik ist wirklich (für Europa) nicht ganz das Wahre -.-
Ok, während der Beta wurden wir über alle Schritte informiert, mittlerweile geht das Ganze ein bisschen zach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke aber, das wird sich legen... gnauso, wie der gm support...
Letztes Mal festgesteckt mit meinem Gobbo und konnte nichts mehr machen, Buch des Bindens funktionierte nicht, beim relogg respawnte ich an der selben Stelle -.-
Hab also n Ticket geschrieben....

Nach ca. 30 mins hab ich angefangen, haufenweise /lol's in den Chat zu spammen, bis ich von nem Mitspieler ermahnt worden bin xD
Und der mir dann geholfen halt, den \stuck Befehl aufzurufen xD
Dann hats geklappt... 

Nachher gleich nochmal an ner andern Stelle steckengeblieben, 
aber dann kann eine Meldung a'lka "Dein Charakter scheint steckengeblieben zu sein, verwende den Befehl /steckenbleiben oder /ichsteckefest um an deinen Bindepunkt zurückzukehren"
.. Naja... trotzdem hats nicht geklappt,da die deutschen Befehle scheinbar nicht implementiert sind >.<

Am nächsten Tag um ca. 7 Uhr früh  (also 5 stunden NACH meinem Ticket) hab ich ne Email bekommen,
dass mich ein Game Master im Spiel leider nicht erreicht hat -.-

DARUM denke ich,  dass wir EU'ler etwas benachteiligt werden... aber das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, genug geschrieben ^^
Mein erster Post, hoffe ich konnte helfen

mfg
c ya ingame

SyntaX


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Cäsario schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich gemeint das man seine Zeit besser nutzen könnte.
> da das Game ja eh nicht geht is es eigentlich recht sinnfrei hier mittlerweile schon über ne Stunde zu diskutieren wer dann Schuld is und warum und wann sich das endlich ändert ......
> 
> Einfach mal wieder an die Arbeit.
> ...




GENAU ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizdo (2. Oktober 2008)

Cäsario schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich gemeint das man seine Zeit besser nutzen könnte.
> da das Game ja eh nicht geht is es eigentlich recht sinnfrei hier mittlerweile schon über ne Stunde zu diskutieren wer dann Schuld is und warum und wann sich das endlich ändert ......
> 
> Einfach mal wieder an die Arbeit.
> ...



wo bitte hab ich jemandem etwas erklärt über zeitnutzung ??????

mann mann mann, was spackos


----------



## Carimba (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen so ne Zwangspause tut mir mal recht gut. Mein Rhytmus war ja mal total fürn ars** die letzten Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsdawn (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> wenn dus genau wissen willst ich hab semesterferien, mit meinen freunden war ich gestern saufen, die haben mind. so nen kopf auf wie ich und in 3 h muss ich 200km zugfahren um meiner mum ihren dsl anschluss einzurichten, anschließend gehts aufs oktoberfest und das obwohl ich lieber meinen scheiss schami nachziehn würde weil mir meine gildenkollegen davonleveln. kurz um ich will zocken und nicht meine freunde sehn, telefonieren und schon garnicht arbeiten. und ja das ist ganz ganz dickes MIMIMI und mitleid wäre supi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man könnte die Wartezeit natürlich auch nutzen und im Duden das Wort Marzipan nachschlagen oder einen kostenlosen Rechtschreibkurs im Internet belegen. Aber natürlich hilft Warhammer zocken einen viel weiter im Leben, klar!
Mein Mitleid ist dir gewiss - aber bestimmt nicht so wie du es meinst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich 2 wiener gleichzeitig esse wird mir immer schlecht, nacheinander schaff ich aber 4 ohne probleme? ist das ein psychosomatisches problem oder hat das was mit der geschwindigkeit der magenfüllung zu tun ?


----------



## Deveal (2. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hatte ich das Spiel neu installiert und erhalte nicht einmal mehr eine Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*seuftz*

Wir sehen und online, Brüder der Zerstörung!

lg

@ Mazipan: Ich denke mal eher das Erste, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiss was das heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                 Der Magen lässt sich jedenfalls nicht so schnell überfüllen oder *verstopfen*.


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen so ne Zwangspause tut mir mal recht gut. Mein Rhytmus war ja mal total fürn ars** die letzten Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist keine zwangspause sondern eine katastrophe die die warwelt erschüttern wird


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> wenn ich 2 wiener gleichzeitig esse wird mir immer schlecht, nacheinander schaff ich aber 4 ohne probleme? ist das ein psychosomatisches problem oder hat das was mit der geschwindigkeit der magenfüllung zu tun ?


Und was passiert, wenn du anstatt der Wiener Frankfurter isst?


----------



## efara (2. Oktober 2008)

Marsdawn schrieb:


> Man könnte die Wartezeit natürlich auch nutzen und im Duden das Wort Marzipan nachschlagen oder einen kostenlosen Rechtschreibkurs im Internet belegen. Aber natürlich hilft Warhammer zocken einen viel weiter im Leben, klar!
> Mein Mitleid ist dir gewiss - aber bestimmt nicht so wie du es meinst.
> 
> 
> ...


bei dem leben was er führt ist das wohl nicht anders zu erwarten, der ist wohl immer voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

Marsdawn schrieb:


> Man könnte die Wartezeit natürlich auch nutzen und im Duden das Wort Marzipan nachschlagen oder einen kostenlosen Rechtschreibkurs im Internet belegen. Aber natürlich hilft Warhammer zocken einen viel weiter im Leben, klar!
> Mein Mitleid ist dir gewiss - aber bestimmt nicht so wie du es meinst.
> 
> 
> ...


 ui ui ui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dat hat du toll gemacht. danke für den hinweis! jetz benutz ich den namen seit so vielen jahren. danke! kannst du mir dann noch den link schicken wo man einen duden für eigennamen bestellen kann ? mir ist nicht bekannt dass es dafür eine offizielle rechtschreibregel gibt. danke!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Nix besseres zu tun als hier zu spamen?
Vielleicht war es ja auch ein terroristischer Anschlag und GOAs Serverfarm wurde weggebombt von Militanten WoWJüngern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acaddo (2. Oktober 2008)

bei aoc wäre sowas nie passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RY0 (2. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich gemeint das man seine Zeit besser nutzen könnte.
> da das Game ja eh nicht geht is es eigentlich recht sinnfrei hier mittlerweile schon über ne Stunde zu diskutieren wer dann Schuld is und warum und wann sich das endlich ändert ......
> 
> Einfach mal wieder an die Arbeit.
> ...



Jetzt kommt das Gesülze wieder.... Wenn du gerne was anderes machen willst, bitte. Niemand zwingt dich hier andere Forenteilnehmer zu belehren. Geh einfach mal arbeiten oder kümmere dich um deine Freundin, dann brauchst du dich hier nicht wichtig zu machen. Einige wollen eben War spielen.

Zu den GOA-Flames:
Also es gibt eben technische Pannen, überall. Ich weiß noch am Anfang bei WoW, wo man regelmässig den halben Tag warten musste, und die Server alle paar Stunden abgeraucht sind.
GOA-Games habe ich schon einige gespielt, und konnte mich nie beschweren. Einfach mal locker bleiben. Ich weiß es nervt total wenn man gerade mal Zeit hat zum zocken und kann dann nicht, aber davon geht es auch nicht wieder.

Ich schätze mal, das ist ein dickeres Problem, und unvorhergesehen. Sonst würde zumindest die Software starten. Das die Patch-Server down sind, sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Also wird das nix geplantes sein, und deswegen gibt es noch keine Infos. Vielleicht wissen die selbst noch nicht wo der Fehler liegt. Abwarten und (Grün)tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

- schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn du anstatt der Wiener Frankfurter isst?


 du meinst also es ist ein produktbedingtes problem. könnte natürlich sein, nur habe ich immo keine frankfurter da. aber bei gelegenheit werde ich nach dem ausschlußverfahren dem problem auf den grund gehen.


----------



## Akareon (2. Oktober 2008)

gut das ich heut seit 9:30 online bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich logg mich nimmer aus... *hust*


----------



## Edmond Dantes (2. Oktober 2008)

Marsdawn schrieb:


> Man könnte die Wartezeit natürlich auch nutzen und im Duden das Wort Marzipan nachschlagen oder einen kostenlosen Rechtschreibkurs im Internet belegen. Aber natürlich hilft Warhammer zocken einen viel weiter im Leben, klar!
> Mein Mitleid ist dir gewiss - aber bestimmt nicht so wie du es meinst.
> 
> 
> ...



Man sollte anderen keine Rechtschreibtipps geben, wenn man die deutsche Grammatik nicht beherrscht.


----------



## -Rolle (2. Oktober 2008)

Mazipan schrieb:


> du meinst also es ist ein produktbedingtes problem. könnte natürlich sein, nur habe ich immo keine frankfurter da. aber bei gelegenheit werde ich nach dem ausschlußverfahren dem problem auf den grund gehen.


Ich möchte mich da nicht unbeding festlegen, aber ich würde es durchaus in Betracht ziehen, ja. Auch die Reziprozität des eingeschwungenen Wuptids, also die kohärente Wuptidität, sollte nicht unbeachtet bleiben.


----------



## Mazipan (2. Oktober 2008)

man ich hab sicher 3 min nachgedacht, ob ich ihm das sagen soll und dann kam der didaktiker in mir durch und ich wollte ihn nicht demotivieren, wo er schon mal versucht literarisch tätig zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edmond Dantes (2. Oktober 2008)

acaddo schrieb:


> bei aoc wäre sowas nie passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day


----------



## Gwizdo (2. Oktober 2008)

bei mir gehts wieder


----------



## Freelancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Luna nur anschliessen. Das Spiel ist gut, aber mir ist unbegreiflich, warum von offizieller Seite eine derart unprofessionelle Informationspolitik betrieben wird.
> Schon in der open beta kamen aus dem Hause GOA nur Jubelparolen während das gros der Spieler mit der Registrierung zu kämpfen hatte.
> Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die mehrere hundertausend Kunden kurz über einen solchen patch zu informieren - aber das ist offensichtlich zu viel verlangt.
> 
> ...



/sign

So sehe ich das auch die info´s auf der Webseite sind sehr dürftig da steht was nach dem Patch neu ist aber nicht wie lange es dauert es kann ja nicht sein das es beim starten eine fehlermedung erst nach 3-5min kommt so das spieler schon anfangen das game neu zu instalieren weil sie denken das Spiel hat ein fehler^^

Das muß sich ändern finde ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (2. Oktober 2008)

jop geht wieder ;D


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. Oktober 2008)

ÆbämÆ schrieb:


> jop geht wieder ;D


in Österreich auch ;D
Naja... 3 Stunden Downtime ist nicht so org jetzt.... Das hingegen noch immer keine Informationen auf der offieziellen Seite stehen (http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de186&lang=de) ist schon etwas ärgerlich...

Was mich wundert, dass ich immer noch zocken kann? o.O
Dachte der Headstart und die damit verbundene Spielzeit läuft am 1.10. ab, wenn man den Code nicht eingibt?

Egal,
good Luck und hf

SyntaX


----------



## Imbra (2. Oktober 2008)

So nachdem ich mir das ganze mal zu gemüte geführt habe 

Mittagspause sei dank und erheiternd war es zeitweise auch mal nen kleiner Denkanstoss von mir und zwar zum Thema: Warum patchen die immer Morgens ?

Vor dem Release von Warhammer wurde von Mhytic und GOA bestätigt das die Server Weltweit Zeitgleich gepatcht werden sollen.

Da Mhytic nunmal ein Ami Spiel ist darf sich die gesammte Welt nach deren uhrzeit richten. 
Im schnitt dreht man die Uhr von uns aus gesehen (MEZ) um 6-8 std zurück 

Das heist wenn bei denen um 3 Uhr Nachts gepatcht wird ist es bei uns um 9-11 Uhr wenn sie diese Politik weiter führen werden wird es so bleiben wie es ist und wir werden hier in Europa immer um 8-11 gepatcht werden.

Das der Patch nicht angekündigt wurde ist allerdings nen dickes Minus für die Informationsabteilung.
Aber das war jetzt der erste Server Patch usw. der nicht schnell angekündigt wurde und im vergelich zu DAoC hat GOA doch massiv zugelegt was ihre infos angeht.


----------



## Anikin (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich komme jetzt wieder auf denn Patcher drauf aber muss nochmal alles neu herunterladen ist eig schon der neue patch raus der 1.01?


----------



## Semtexx (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier die offizielle Meldung seitens GOA:



> Während einiger Stunden heute Vormittag konnten viele Spieler nicht auf WAR zugreifen oder den Patchprozeß abschließen. Die Ursache war ein Problem mit der europäischen Internetstruktur. Viele europäsche Portale und Dienste waren betroffen, einschließlich unserer Patch- und Webseitenplattform. Unser Internetprovider, die französische Telekom, hat das Problem jetzt beheben können und unsere Dienste stehen wieder zur Verfügung.
> 
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und werden von unserer Seite aus alles tun, um zu verhindern, dass es noch einmal auftritt.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

LAg ich mit meiner Vermutung, dass sie keinen Zugriff auf die Webseite hatten, ja doch richtig.
Aber: GOA-Infopolitik suckt!!11elfelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja ja, mal schauen was die "GOA baut nur Scheiße" Flamer JETZT sagen wo klar ist das GOA nichtmal annähernd Schuld ist *gg*
Naja wahrscheinlich kommt irgendwas, das GOA soviel Scheiße gebaut hat, dass die ganze Europäische Internetstruktur einfach zerschossen haben mit ihrem Mist.


----------



## Philipp23 (2. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Ich wäre zwar Programmierer, aber ich machs nich...
> GOA wird sich darum wohl noch kümmern. Siehe: http://realmwar.warhammeronline.com/realmw...erverStatus.war
> Davon wird es bestimmt in naher Zukunft ein EU Equivalent geben.



Krass Programmierer ! Kannst du bei Warhammer Nomad oder Nico Belic einfügen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ja, mal schauen was die "GOA baut nur Scheiße" Flamer JETZT sagen wo klar ist das GOA nichtmal annähernd Schuld ist *gg*
> Naja wahrscheinlich kommt irgendwas, das GOA soviel Scheiße gebaut hat, dass die ganze Europäische Internetstruktur einfach zerschossen haben mit ihrem Mist.


mir scheint das du mit ein wenig differenzierung offenbar intellektuell überfordert bist.
die von dir gebrauchten fäkal-ausdrücke habe ich bisher hier nicht gesehen, ausser von dir selbst.

was die leute hier kritisieren ist die info-politik von goa.
wenn ein problem über stunden hinweg besteht dann kann man im jahre 2008 als ganz selbstverständlichen kundenservice erwarten das zumindest eine kurze info herauskommt über die art des problemes, welche massnahmen ergriffen wurden und voraussichtliche dauer.

eine info hinterher nach goa-art passt einfach nicht mehr in die heutige zeit.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Und wie hätten sie das machen sollen? Wenn ihre Plattform zur Weitergabe der Informationen nicht von ihnen erreichbar war?


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

buffed und andre community-seiten haben funktioniert oder ?
goa selbst hat ja verlauten lassen sie haben kein offizielles forum weil sie die community über die diversen fan-seiten im net viel besser erreichen und betreuen können.
wäre heute eine prima gelegenheit dafür gewesen :-)


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Hat Sterntaler gemacht. "Wir haben Probleme mit unserem PAtcher und es ist nicht 1.01"
Das hätte er auch hier schreiben können, aber was hätte es gebracht? Schlauer wäre niemand gewesen.

Ich kann mir ja ne GOA Signatur machen und das nächste mal, wenn die Server Down sind einen Thread öffnen, dass wir uns (also GOA) der Probleme bewusst sind, und sie schnellstmöglich beheben.

Wenn es die Leute beruhigt...


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Oktober 2008)

geht einfacher: schreib in deine signatur "ich finde alles ist in ordnung."


----------



## SirDamatadore (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja, "Sterntaler" hat das sehr gut versteckt. Genauso wie die Bestätigung von ihm über morgen, sehr gut versteckt ist.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> geht einfacher: schreib in deine signatur "ich finde alles ist in ordnung."


Das liest man ja aus meinen Posts heraus. Das brauch ich nicht in meine Signatur zu schreiben.
Was erwartest du denn für Infos? Was hätten sie zum Beispiel heute schreiben sollen?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. Oktober 2008)

hm.. bei mir klappst schon wieder nicht o.O
Eben rausgeflogen, selber Fehler, falls ich neustarten möchte -.-

MIST, dabei war ich gerade in ner PQ beim Letzten Boss und hab die Hälfe alleine gemacht... wieder einen ersten Platz versh**sen -.-


----------

